# NGD: EB/Music Man John Petrucci JPX (turquoise and roasted maple content)



## s_k_mullins (Sep 8, 2012)

No intro, straight to porn...
















































And now the story...
Just got home from picking up my Ernie Ball/Music Man John Petrucci JPX, in ultra beautiful Turquoise Pearl with roasted maple neck.

I got this baby used. The term "used" is used loosely here, because the guitar only has a couple of hours play time. It is in perfect condition, still has the stickers on the back from when it was purchased. It only needs a good wiping down and fresh set of strings.

The previous owner bought the guitar brand new at the Guitar Center in Baton Rouge, LA. And shortly after, he injured his shoulder and arm at work and wasn't able to play anymore. He left the JPX and all his other guitars lying in their cases for months, never touched them. He finally decided to bring the guitar back in to GC and sell it back.

I found the guitar earlier this week on GC's website. So I made a 2.5 hour drive to Baton Rouge this morning and picked it up. And the 2.5 hour drive back home with the guitar lying lonely in the backseat was fucking torture!!


----------



## Papaoneil (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice score, I saw a couple of these on the used section and lusted over the color which looks even better in your photos might I add, HNGD enjoy her well


----------



## JamesM (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh goodness!


----------



## yellowv (Sep 8, 2012)

Awesome. I love the turquoise/roasted maple JPX's. Great score.


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 8, 2012)

Lovely guitars.


----------



## Lirtle (Sep 8, 2012)

Was this on the bay? I was so close to picking this up. Looks awesome man!


Edit: didnt read the description. Beautiful guitar nonetheless.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 8, 2012)

Fuck every ounce of your existence.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 8, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Fuck every ounce of your existence.



Best fucking reply ever! 

Thanks everyone! I'm in love with this guitar!


----------



## Tranquilliser (Sep 8, 2012)

That colour!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 8, 2012)

Sweet, love that color


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks guys! 
The color is really beautiful, and the pictures don't even do it justice.

But the neck puts it over the top. The roasted bird's eye maple is sweeeeet!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow I didn't realize they did the JPX in any colors besides the stock barolo finish! That looks fantastic man, congrats!  How does it sound with the roasted neck?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 9, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Wow I didn't realize they did the JPX in any colors besides the stock barolo finish! That looks fantastic man, congrats!  How does it sound with the roasted neck?


 
Yeah I've never seen very many in this finish. 
The JPX models with roasted necks were made in black sugar as well. And you can find those with chrome hardware or black hardware.








As for the sound... it sounds great!  I don't really know how to describe it. And I've never played a regular JPX so I can't compare it.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 9, 2012)

Really cool guitar, love the colour and that neck is just...WOW!!!! HNGD!!


----------



## yellowv (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah there are actually 4 different JPX's. The Barolo, tuquiose/roasted, black sugar/roasted and this bad boy.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 9, 2012)

I would think this one is a little brighter and tighter than the regular JPX due to the maple neck. Send it to me and I'll do a comparo


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 9, 2012)

yellowv said:


> I would think this one is a little brighter and tighter than the regular JPX due to the maple neck. Send it to me and I'll do a comparo



I'll send this to you, if you send me the JPXII to try out.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 9, 2012)

yellowv said:


> Yeah there are actually 4 different JPX's. The Barolo, tuquiose/roasted, black sugar/roasted and this bad boy.



Ah I forgot about this one! I saw this on Guitar Center's Platinum site. Love it!


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 9, 2012)

Great score - I've been eying the black sugar version myself. For the EBMM experts did they make the 7 strings in the alternative colors or only the Barolo?


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Sep 9, 2012)

That is one GORGEOUS frigging guitar man!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Sep 9, 2012)

I think this is one of my favourite BFR models, for sure.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 9, 2012)

DslDwg said:


> Great score - I've been eying the black sugar version myself. For the EBMM experts did they make the 7 strings in the alternative colors or only the Barolo?


 
As far as I know, they make a 7-string JPX in black sugar with roasted neck. But I might be mistaken and thinking of the JP7's with roasted neck.

EDIT: This is the BFR JP7 with roasted neck... Not sure if they had a JPX7 with roasted neck. That is a question for yellowv, the EBMM expert.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 9, 2012)

Sick guitar Kyle! That roasted maple neck is just...


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 9, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Sick guitar Kyle! That roasted maple neck is just...


 
Thanks Dave! The neck is what sold me on it. Looks even better in person.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 9, 2012)

Does it sound any warmer with the roasted neck?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 9, 2012)

nellings6 said:


> Does it wound any warmer with the roasted neck?


 
It has a really bright tone actually. It was commented earlier that the tone should be brighter and tighter than a standard JPX. 
But my ear isn't that picky. I just know it sounds good.


----------



## LetsMosey (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats man. I saw this on guitar center's site as well and was contemplating calling up and purchasing it this week if it was still around... looks like you beat me to the punch.  Oh well, enjoy dude!


----------



## yellowv (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't believe that any of the JPX vaiants were made in 7's. Not 100% on that, though.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Sep 9, 2012)

yellowv said:


> I don't believe that any of the JPX vaiants were made in 7's. Not 100% on that, though.



Correct. Unfortunately.


----------



## engage757 (Sep 9, 2012)

nice!


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice score, dude! Saw it on your IG and fell in love with the roasted maple.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 9, 2012)

LetsMosey said:


> Congrats man. I saw this on guitar center's site as well and was contemplating calling up and purchasing it this week if it was still around... looks like you beat me to the punch.  Oh well, enjoy dude!



Yep I jumped on it immediately! But GC also has a JP6 in the same turquoise finish with roasted neck. Unless you were set on the JPX shape. 

Thanks for the nice comments everyone!


----------



## EduHase (Sep 10, 2012)

That is an awesome guitar! I really want to buy a Pearl Redburst JP6, but they are expensive here in Brazil. Too bad ot's difficult to to the US and buy it there...


----------



## Pasha7 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sell this to me  Been looking for exactly this guitar, found one in the US but dealer isn't willing to ship to Europe


----------

